# Driving the Pan-Am and staying in Mexico (questions on applying for FM3)



## NCommander (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey all, sorry for the worry topic.

I'm currently moving out of my apartment in Portland, OR and getting ready to drive down the Pan-American Highway. My first stop was to be an extended stay in Mexico (though less than 180 days so I can do it on a FMM). The intent is (or was) to stay learning Spanish, and really get into the swing of travelling through central/south American.

I was sure when I exited Mexico to turn in my FMM to an IMN officer in Nogles, and I have my Comprobante de Retorno reciept in my "important files" to show that the sticker was removed, and I legally exited Mexico (though I didn't get stamped, either in or out on my passport which was slightly concerning at the time). The deposit also reappeared in my bank account after about a week so I'm sure on that front everything is OK.

While I have driven in Mexico before, this would be the first time I would be there for any extended period of time. This plan when I found out I can't legally leave Mexico at all without my vehicle. (somehow, my research managed to indicate this was legal). Unfortunately, I do expect while on the Pan-Am there will be times (especially over the holidays) where I'll have to break from wherever I am, and fly back home for a few days to a few weeks.

Further research indicated that the FM3/Residente Tempore visa however would allow me to enter and leave Mexico freely while leaving my car behind (as long as said vehicle eventually left Mexico before the FM3 expired). As it stands, I meet all the requirements for the FM3, but as I'm officially flying into unexpected terroritory, I'd like some points cleared up.

1. Its not 100% clear to me that I can even drive a forgein plated vehicle on an FM3 (information on Google is extremely spoty to say the least, some say it is, some say it isn't, some say that only FM2s can, etc). Reading on the forum, it SEEMS to me that I can bring my car in on a Residente Temporal and avoid nationalization, but I'd like to be sure. As it stands, it does meet ther equirements, (VIN starts with K, 2007, etc), but paying 13% total value of my Hyundai Tucson would be extremely OW.

2. I intend to continue working for my US based job; I work for an internet based company, and while I make over the required income requirements, I'm not sure I can legally continue working for them while on a FM3. The company is US based, and has no physical prescense in Mexico. Is this a bar to the Residente Temporal?

3. I am already running on an explited timeline (I had to move out of my apartment three months earlier than intended which threw everything in chaos). What is the usual turnaround time for Residente Temporal approval (and then having the visa added to ones passport)? 

I can move in with a friend in the short duration, or stay with my mom in the medium term depending what the turnaround looks like

4. Is there a limit to entries on a Residente Temporal? (it may be worth applying for 2 years, as it would allow me to always return to Mexico, import the car (again), and fly back to the United States without worrying about the legalities of vehicle importation in other countries).

5. Any recommendations on good cities to live in? I was honestly looking at renting a flat in MXC, but Hoy de Circulo would be tricky to work with (though I don't expect to drive much once I got there).


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

1. The FM2/3 no longer exists. You would need to qualify, at your nearest Mexican Consulate, for a Residente Temporal visa. It would allow you to have your car in Mexico, and to fly out and back. That car can never be permanently imported to Mexico, as it is not made in a NAFTA country.

2. Just show the income and investment statements required at the consulate. Do not discuss working in Mexico.

3.The usual turnaround time for Residente Temporal approval may be only a few days or so. Ask your Mexican Consulate.

4. The consulate will issue a pre-approval in your passport. You must enter Mexico within 180 days. Then, you have 30 days to report to INM in Mexico, with proof of address in Mexico, to begin the process of finalizing your visa. It can take 2-3 months, sometimes more, sometimes less. So plan on settling in for the duration. You will have to renew in one year, but that renewal can be for three years. Then, you would have to remove the car and become Residente Permanente, with the right to work and no more renewals. Otherwise, you would have to leave Mexico and start all over again. 

5. Have you not yet explored Mexico?


----------

